# Weak Sprinklers.



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

My next door neighbor was asking me if I knew anything about sprinkler systems the other day and mentioned that his system is weak.








Sorry picture was taken right at nightfall...

While I was replacing my Brake Pads on my truck his sprinklers came on so I snapped a picture of them. I hadn't really looked at his yard but he just has Polkadots of grass where the sprinkler heads are, The rest is brown.

I asked him if they covered the entire yard when installed and he said they actually all overlapped each other.

My suggestion was to remove one sprinkler head and clean it real good and try that station and see if it sprays any better, If it does either clean or replace all of them. If that doesn't work check the lines where the water enters the station(s) total of 4.

NOTE: Lately the city has been messing with the water lines in the area which may have inadvertantly put junk in his lines.

This will be a freebie aside from a beer or 6 So if you have any suggestions or *HELPFUL* comments it'd be great.

Thanks!


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

Just so you know... If the 2 things I suggested don't work I'm referring him to a Sprinkler guy.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

What is the pressure at the valve?

Have any houses been built in the neighborhood since his sprinkler system was installed?

What is the pressure on the service line to the house?

It looks like what happened is the pressure dropped since it was installed. When you install a sprinkler system you calibrate it to the pressure at that house. Lets say for example the pressure is 30 psi. Then 3 more houses go up all feeding off the same line. Pressure drops to 22 psi. The sprinklers get weak.

Simple fix is to recalibrate the control valve to the current water pressure. If you know the brand of sprinkler (Toro, Rain Bird, etc.) you can look it up on a chart from the manufacturer.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

He could charge the neighborhood kids $5 each to have a water balloon fight on his lawn.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

All these houses are 40+ yeas old. I'll check the MFG info tomorrow morning. If I go out there now I might get shot since everyone is on edge lately with my truck getting broke into.

Our houses have pretty good pressure, I made a sprayer with a tiny hole for cleaning out my pond filters and if I spray it on the concrete it cleans like a pressure washer. I'm guessing closer to 50+ psi.

Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Dude are there any jobs you do that you do not need to ask the people at CT about? :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

If the city had lines open in the area, its possible that a lot of debris has been stirred up. Have you popped the top on one of the sprinkler heads and checked the filter? It might be full of junks.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm taking the day off tomorrow and thats when I'll look at his sprinklers. I'm sure they've never been checked or maintained.

Like I said, I'm going to try first cleaning one head to see if it helps that one head. If so, I'll clean or replace the rest. If it doesn't help I'm going to follow Bobs advice at the station. If that doesn't work I'll tell him to call a Pro.

I'm not perfect so, I ask a few Q's There is always _someone_ willing to help...


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Has it always been weak, or is this a recent development? 

Check for leaks. Or blockage in the valve.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> Has it always been weak, or is this a recent development?
> 
> Check for leaks. Or blockage in the valve.


I am not trying to start something but i think you are on ignore.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I know.

Imagine how disappointed he'll be when he "logs out" to read my response.:laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It is unlikely that debris in the lines would clog all the sprinkler heads partially and evenly. Checking sprinkler heads is a long shot. Most likely, removing a single head then turning on the system will produce a low flow at that open pipe. 

Check the control valve. There are different types of automatic valves, some of which can get restricted with sand. 

Check the flow back at the manifold. Try removing the vacuum breaker cap then turning on the system. This will get you closer to the source. Check the valve that controls the water supply to the manifold to insure it is fully on. 

The problem here is more likely restricted flow than low pressure. Look for something that restricts flow.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I had a weak sprinkler once, the doctor perscribed me Viagra


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

No need for a paint sprayer now, I bet...just chug down a 5 gallon bucket the night before a job?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

built in stir stick


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> I had a weak sprinkler once, the doctor perscribed me Viagra


OK I tried that but the sprinkler heads satyed in the upright position even after we turned the water off. That was 3 hours ago so if it last one more hour we're calling a Tree Doctor.

Sorry I couldn't resist.

Anyway I knocked on his door this morning but seems he isn't home today. And now it's too flippin hot to go outside messing with anything.

Thanks for all the help though. If I fix his sprinklers he better let the ones between our houses spray my little side lawn too!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> OK I tried that but the sprinkler heads satyed in the upright position even after we turned the water off. That was 3 hours ago so if it last one more hour we're calling a Tree Doctor.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Hot!? Where are you at MZ?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Texas, I believe.


----------



## timothytaylor (Sep 6, 2010)

it definitely must be a water pressure problem. ask your good neighbor to check his sprinkler lines.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

1 yr old thread


----------



## timothytaylor (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I surely hope he got his sprinkler problems figured out. It's been a year after all.


----------

